# Part Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Newbie!



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello folks. Anyone following the saga knows I'm pretty new to everything. Nigerian Dwarf Goats are very rare (and very expensive, you DON'T want to know what they cost me!) in Australia. However, this means that the offspring are also valuable.

I FINALLY managed to get my hands on a pair of does that are part Nigerian Dwarf. I will be looking to AI to one of the...I guess maybe 5 100% Nigerian Dwarf Bucks available here. I'll may be further limited by the fact they'll be tightly related to at least one of these bucks. So I need to be really clear minded going in as to what I need to look for in a buck - the thing I need to improve most . I'd really appreciate an honest critique here. I'd also love to know what you guys would describe the colours as. I have the papers but I haven't seen 'Bezoar' as a coat pattern before. I thought a bezoar was a stomach stone.

Apologies about the non-professional setup, they're not quite tame yet and just got moved to a new home so didn't like me fussing. And I have no idea how to do it, let's face it.

*Camilla. * 
Camilla is a 3yo 50% Nigerian Dwarf and very over height (Grade D). Her breeder said she was also overweight. She is good natured and an easy milker. Camilla has had kids before and is not pregnant or milking.



























*Doutzen*
Doutzen is 62.5% Nigerian Dwarf. She is a doeling who has never had kids, and is a bit skittish. Doutzen has not been graded, she is under a year old.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Congrats on your new baby. They are not rare here in America at least that I have found so I can imagine how happy you are with your new girls. Good luck on the upcoming breeding and for me it would depend on how close they are related to the buck as well as what he is known to throw.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Camilla - 

Pros - 
nice wedge
strong topline
uphill
nice curve to thigh
long rump
large brisket
nice length
tight elbow
nice rear width
smooth withers
nice width between front legs
short pasterns
deep muzzle
straight face profile
neck smoothly blended into shoulder
nicely shaped head
nice depth
nice dairy neck

Cons - 
low withers
hocks turn in slightly
weak pasterns
steep rump
rough front legs
slightly loose brisket
uneven udder
withers could be sharper
hocks not in line with pins


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Doutzen - 

Pros - 
nice rear width
straight hocks
long topline
strong topline
nice wedge
ok length to neck
deep muzzle 
straight profile
toes forward
nice shoulder width
nice dairy neck
smooth withers
short pasterns
strong pasterns
hocks in line with pins
good length 
good width 

Cons - 
posty rear legs
short hocks
steep rump
lacks brisket
short front legs (could be growing stage)
short rump
withers could be sharper


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think Camilla is my favorite of the two. She's got a wider bone structure and has better overall dairy strength. Though Doutzen does still have some maturing to do. I think they look very nice


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

Thankyou, this is a great help to me as I look into researching what bucks I have available - while I'll be able to know what lineage they are, I may not even be able to get photos. 

Am I correct in thinking that Doutzen would be best described as a buckskin with some white frosting (she has white hairs on her ears). She's described as 'bezoar with white frosting' on the sheet, but I suspect that's a way of saying 'has a similar buckskin colour to a bezoar wild goat'.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Steampunked said:


> Hello folks. Anyone following the saga knows I'm pretty new to everything. Nigerian Dwarf Goats are very rare (and very expensive, you DON'T want to know what they cost me!) in Australia. However, this means that the offspring are also valuable.
> 
> I FINALLY managed to get my hands on a pair of does that are part Nigerian Dwarf. I will be looking to AI to one of the...I guess maybe 5 100% Nigerian Dwarf Bucks available here. I'll may be further limited by the fact they'll be tightly related to at least one of these bucks. So I need to be really clear minded going in as to what I need to look for in a buck - the thing I need to improve most . I'd really appreciate an honest critique here. I'd also love to know what you guys would describe the colours as. I have the papers but I haven't seen 'Bezoar' as a coat pattern before. I thought a bezoar was a stomach stone.
> 
> ...


That's interesting as they are very popular in America. Congrats on getting them.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Steampunked said:


> Thankyou, this is a great help to me as I look into researching what bucks I have available - while I'll be able to know what lineage they are, I may not even be able to get photos.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that Doutzen would be best described as a buckskin with some white frosting (she has white hairs on her ears). She's described as 'bezoar with white frosting' on the sheet, but I suspect that's a way of saying 'has a similar buckskin colour to a bezoar wild goat'.


Yes, I would call her a medium buckskin with frosted ears. Congrats! I have Nigerian Dwarf goats in the US, and just love the breed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually bezoar is a color pattern but, that isn't it lol.

Bezoar is solid color silver to brown, light belly, black on face with white or cream stripes, black on front of legs,black dorsal stripe, often black ring around neck.


----------

